# What is it about this prelude?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Sometimes I just can't stop listening to it. Raw power with a bouncing rhythm in the left hand complimenting the ferocious melody, maybe? Still, easily one of the greatest preludes ever composed.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you for this


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There is such a torrential outpouring of energy here; it's like Chopin was _possessed_ by an invisible force that took him over when he was composing it.

I like to hear it somewhat slower and deeper, not to dazzle or impress as much with technique as it sounds here. Yundi appears to be playing it more as a dazzling _Etude_ rather than as a whirlwind of a _Prelude_--they're not the same IMO--though I generally like Yundi's Chopin.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If you like that, listen to Schumann's Fantasie in C and Kreisleriana.

Similar wild passion!!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

While I like it, I prefer Op. 10 No. 4 for something similarly fast and energetic, though it's not a prelude.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Larkenfield said:


> There is such a torrential outpouring of energy here, it's like Chopin was 'possessed' by an invisible force when he was writing it. I like to hear it somewhat slower and deeper, not to dazzle or impress so much with technique.


I agree. The musicality of the piece is sacrificed to showing off the technique in that performance. Pity. It's a remarkable composition.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It is stunning music and so well played, if only I was half as good ....


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm all about prelude no. 24


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Strange. I adore Chopin, but that kind of Lisztian, frenetic showpiece doesn't do it for me.


----------

